# Glock 27 price



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Was wondering if there is a good placeto get used gun prices that is reliable?? Have a barely shot 27 I was going to trade in but price seemed pretty low. TIA ER

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Dave, you can see what's trending on Gun Broker.com or Gallery of Guns.com. I'll pm you another option.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Fjestad's Blue Book of Gun Values list the Glock 27 at $475 @ 100%. $425 @ 98%. $395 @ 95%. $365 @ 90%. $335 @ 80% and $295 @ 70%.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

had one that was od green and tan sold it last year for $400


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

$400 give or take $20 is the going rate for a used Glock right now if its a dealer, you can get $50-$100 more selling to private owner.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The industry standard is 80 % of used resale value on a trade, 50% if just selling the gun and 75% if you put it on consignment. Used resale will depend on condition and the market. This is at licensed dealers, a gun will usually loose 20% of it's value when used even if has not ever been fired. Dealers need to make up record keeping cost and still make a profit. Many people think they should get blue book value when they trade but don't understand the expence the dealer goes through with the salesperson, manager, writting the gun into their books, and putting it into the computor then when the gun sells another sales person writting the gun back out of the books and putting the purchaser into the computor, the total process can take several hours and that does not include how many times a salesperson show the gun to someone that does not buy, the salesperson is paid by the hour and gets paid if the gun sells or not.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Guys thank you for the info. It is really appreciated. I ended up selling it privately and got more than I wanted for the gun. So i was happy. My local dealer wanted to give me 60 percent and felt like the other poster said, things should be closer to 80 percent on the trade. It's ok he lost a sale and I still ended up with my new gun with very little out of my pocket. Thanks again for all the input. I am not a huge gun guy and glad guys could put some real world info on the topic. Thank you all.


----------

